# FS: 90 gallon bowfront w/ stand+ sump(w/pics)



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm selling my 90 gallon Bowfront with Stand 40 gallon Sump. All the plumbings included.
$750 OBO


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

price change!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

MELLO said:


> price change!!!!!!!!!


Are you KIDDING????!!!! Plumbing alone is worth that price! Sorry to see it coming down, but am anxious to see what you've got coming up next. Bump for an EXCELLENT deal(steal).


----------



## Koi Kichi (Oct 23, 2010)

hi can i get some dimension, im very interested


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

4 feet long, 12'' wide and 29" tall


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

MELLO said:


> 4 feet long, 12'' wide and 28.5" tall


Sorry for barging in here, but just to clarify, the 12" width is at the sides, right? It's a bow front so it's wider in the centre.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

90 Gal. L 48.5 x W 18 x H 29, according to the website.
cause its a bow starts at 12'' on the sides then goes wider. Center is 18''


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Buy it Franck - it's already been a perfect discus tank


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- it's already been a perfect discus tank ;)[/QUOTE said:


> it will be a nice discus show tank. If I was still in show tanks I will definetely keep this one. Right now my mind is set into something.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

This is what it look like before when I had it as a discus show tank.


----------



## frd72 (Apr 26, 2010)

is the tank drilled for overflow??


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

tank is drilled but I took out the overflow box when I used it for discus. When It was salt I just built the rocks around the pipe so it wont be visilble.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's a picture before I tear it down. All livestock and liverock
are sold!

















Sump


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

willing to trade +/- cash for freshwater setup. 
looking for 50-75 gallon setup that I will be using for my discus. 
Preferable size
-50 gallon 3 feet
-75 gallon 4 feet 

or $600 firm for the whole thing.


----------



## jandk (Aug 18, 2011)

My tank is the same dimensions. 48" wide, 18" high, 12" width (18" at center) but mine is only 72 g.. Are you sure it's 90g?


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Same dimensions but I stated mine is 29" tall


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

wana trade for a 125?


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the offer! but I'm looking for tanks that I will use to breed and growout discus. 125 is to big.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

ok no prob


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

bump!!!!!!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

beauty set up and great price! wish i could fit it in my place! how about a trade + cash for a 46 bowfront cichlid tank? 

click the link on my signature for info on the tank


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

ok now that i think about it, would you want to trade + cash for my 77 gallon planted tank? 
again see the link on my signature for details. If the price is right i'd be very interested to do this


----------



## Diddlmous (Oct 7, 2011)

nice :0) !!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

sold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

